# Installationsprobleme NFS Undercover



## Slanzi (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo

Also habe mir heute NFS Undercover gekauft. Habe es dann auf meinem XP-Rechner installiert. Lief alles ohne Probleme ab. Dann wollte ichs auf meinem Vista-Laptop installieren. Nur hier komm ich nicht über den Installationsbildschirm hinaus. Bevor er auch nur 1% installiert hat kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass er die Datei Autorun.dat nicht finden oder drauf zugreifen konnte. Habe auf der CD nach der Datei gesucht und sie auch gefunden. Habe dann nochmal probiert die setup datei als Administrator auszuführen und habe als das auch nicht klappte auf mein Adminkonto umgeloggt. Lief alles wieder auf den selben Fehler heraus.

Kann mir jemand helfen, weiß nicht was ich noch machen kann.
Ging wie gesagt alles auf meinem XP-System, nur auf Vista (32Bit) gibts Probleme. An der Hardware kanns ja auch nicht liegen, die würde ja erst beim spielen und nicht beim installieren Fehlermeldung produzieren.

Im Vorraus danke
Slanzi


----------

